# Creasy passed his 1st trial!



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

First time testing him in new city, new field, no practice, drove 200 miles trailed + then drove back and he came through 100%. Judge rated all exercises as excellent and said he showed strong power! That's my Creasy boy


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! Was this the BH or the 1?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Do they have a Match.com for dogs? Certainly this will add to his profile. 

Congratulations


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Congrats! Was this the BH or the 1?


This was the BH, the 1 is in November (trail I mean).


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

RocketDog said:


> Do they have a Match.com for dogs? Certainly this will add to his profile.
> 
> Congratulations


Thanks Rocket. Yes they do but he is already booked up.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Jax08, GatorDog and Shade.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats on the excellent BH! And he's already booked up with girls! Awesome! Must be his low BMI


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

JanaeUlva said:


> Congrats on the excellent BH! And he's already booked up with girls! Awesome! Must be his low BMI


Thanks JanaeUlva, this BMI thingy sure speaks for itself!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Take that boy out for a boat ride!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Congratulations :congratulations:
...to Both of you! 

 Kat


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Kat, why is your phone not in airplane mode? They take these things very seriously!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Packen said:


> Thanks Kat, why is your phone not in airplane mode? They take these things very seriously!


Lol!
It an AGILE thing, combined with BMI! 

What, no pics!!??


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

KatsMuse said:


> What, no pics!!??


Must agree with this!!! No pictures/videos = no fun!

Congrats though!

Oh annnnnd, we miss ya Kat <3


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll check with the trial secretary, I think she was filming. It was just Creasy n me from our club at this trial so no close buddies to capture pics and vid.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Packen said:


> I'll check with the trial secretary, I think she was filming. It was just Creasy n me from our club at this trial so no close buddies to capture pics and vid.


Yay! Looking forward to it C:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Packen said:


> I'll check with the trial secretary, I think she was filming. It was just Creasy n me from our club at this trial so no close buddies to capture pics and vid.


Thats the way it happens when K and I've done protection challenges. Nobody knows us as I don't ever train with those guys, so I don't get any photo's. Wait our turn and in and out.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

KatsMuse said:


> Lol!
> It an AGILE thing, combined with BMI!
> 
> What, no pics!!??


Screw BMI, I'm eating a gallon of ice cream. Hot in Texas and I have a sun burn, yeah thats my excuse.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Where did you go for the trial?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Close to Austin (where Van Meerhout kennel is).


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Packen said:


> Close to Austin (where Van Meerhout kennel is).


Did you take the kido? And Gnash? Did Gnash trial too? Or is he not ready/won't be trialing?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Zeeva said:


> Did you take the kido? And Gnash? Did Gnash trial too? Or is he not ready/won't be trialing?


Kiddo visiting grandpa, only trailed Creasy. Do you know how hard it is to trial 2 dogs in the same trial? Even people who do this 24/7 think twice about it


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Packen said:


> Kiddo visiting grandpa, only trailed Creasy. * Do you know how hard it is to trial 2 dogs in the same trial*? Even people who do this 24/7 think twice about it


lol aw no idea...

good times...keep in touch C:


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I was at this trial today!! Not competing, just watching. You and Creasy did great out there! Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

osito23 said:


> I was at this trial today!! Not competing, just watching. You and Creasy did great out there! Congratulations on a job well done.


No kiddin! it's a small world! Absolutely incredible, did we meet?


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Packen said:


> No kiddin! it's a small world! Absolutely incredible, did we meet?


It is a small world  That's where we train. We didn't meet, but my husband and I watched all the dogs and were very impressed. I was on the field with the group for part of the trial. If I had known any forum members were there, I would have volunteered to take pics/videos. It was our first trial so I wasn't sure what proper etiquette was regarding pics/video. We had a great time tho!! You'll have to let me know what other IPO trials are coming up in TX.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice, congratulations Faisal.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Steve.

And a big thanks to osito23, being part of the group for every dog/handler team on a balmy Texas summer day in August is anything but easy (and all the bh dogs had to go through the group twice)!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

mycobraracr said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks mycobraracr. The deed in itself (bh) is trivial but I am really happy about the "pre-stepping on field routine" with Creasy, it showed good results in training but was never tested in trial scenario. So that's my reason to be so happy, future looks good with this dog.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great job! The both of you :thumbup:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> "pre-stepping on field routine"


So whats the routine? Is it different from Gnash's?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Loneforce said:


> Great job! The both of you :thumbup:


Thanks Loneforce.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> So whats the routine? Is it different from Gnash's?


180 different, Gnash can handle and operate perfectly under high pressure (too much for my comfort). Take pressure off and he is the wild man. With Creasy I can play mind games, the present routine,

1. Exit car, put line on him
2. Let him sniff, take in the sights/smells, mark 3 times minimum
3. After 2-3 minutes of 1 and 2 approach field (no commands yet)
4. Approach invisible boundary (he telegraphs it), command Platz
5. Snap line off and stand facing him not loose but firm fighter like stance
6. Put an object in hand and cover it (ball, tug, a twig, anything)
7. He focusses intensly on object
8. 15-20 secs later he slowly shifts eyes to my eyes (body/head remains stiff), muscles tense up (like a bow being drawn)
9. Step into basic position, command Sit/Fuss, drop object and go (in training keep object and reward at key points).

Only takes a few minutes, no verbal, no physical, all silent. Repeatable in garage, backyard, Petsmart, training field etc.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

In other words, it's a possession thing.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats!!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Castlemaid and G-burg.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Big congrats Faisal! Let me know when / where your 1 trial will be. I may be able to make it down. 

I like the routine. It let's young dogs know what's happening and gets their mind right. We do the same with detection dogs. 

Anyways, great job to both of you!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice job by you and Creasy!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks David and Cliffson. Dave, I'll keep you in the loop on when and where. Right now the plan is end of Nov but that could move in or out based on our progress.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats on the BH and success exactly where you wanted it!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

congratulations


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats I like your pre step routine too. Gives me some ideas our bh is in 2 weeks.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats on the BH. Sounds like it was a piece of cake for him.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks DJ, Mister C, Blitz and robk. And all the best trialing Blitz, you will have no issues


----------

